

IE team member responds to IE9 canvas complaints - kemayo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/giorgio/archive/2011/01/14/building-great-browsers-together.aspx

======
zaatar
Disclaimer: I work on the IE9 Team

I can't overemphasize the need to submit feedback through the proper channels,
namely connect.microsoft.com. We continuously process copious amounts of
feedback (positive, negative, neutral, the whole gamut ...) and actually act
upon them even if our actions are not immediately visible to the bug filer.
Please, the IE9 Beta is a Beta for a reason - it is neither perfect nor
complete. We are working daily to make IE9 more awesome ... and that's easier
if the feedback comes in through the right channels.

Note that I'm not asking you to not make blog posts or reddit posts or
whatever; just don't skip on the connect bug report - that will get our
attention for sure. Thanks! :-)

~~~
saurik
Let me be one of the few people to clearly say: thank you. I used to do almost
all of my development on Microsoft platforms, and the amount of interaction
that Microsoft engineers are allowed, nay even expected, to have with their
user community was truly amazing.

My strongest experience with regards to this was during the .NET beta, when
the discussions we had on the fully-open-to-to-the-public Microsoft provided
mailing list always led to changes in the next distribution, as we saw the
product go from "early stage prototype" to "complete deployment".

However, I have seen this kind of attitude--allowing people to work with
totally raw technologies that sometimes barely work and may even be scrapped
rather than shipped--in a number of Microsoft's development units, and I'm
glad that IE9 beta is considered to be one of these.

------
waterside81
The inlined emoticons kinda threw me off as I was reading it. Not sure why,
maybe because of how they affect the line height?

Good to see MSFT engaging complaints publicly.

------
JoeAltmaier
Sounds like a good group there at MS with diligent testing - they were on top
of most of the issues by their report.

------
jokermatt999
After the debacle with the Microsoft AMAs at reddit, I'm glad to see a
response that isn't just marketing bullshit.

------
smackfu
I appreciate that they are trying to do things right.

